# Looking for a good respirator



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

I guess its time to admit that I am not a superman and that after years of doing my woodworking hobby I probably should get either a respirator or a good dust mask. Of course my DW has been pushing this for years and so has my doctor but... I guess having already lost about 70% lung capacity I really should try and do what ever I can, short of stopping my hobby, to save whats left. 

So what do you recommend? I live in Colorado so my shop is about 50 degrees during the winter and as for the summer, well it gets rather hot. I do have a slight beard, being follically challenged it never gets to thick so I figure that is also something to consider when looking at fit.

One other recommendation, my grandsons have started helping in the shop and I have hearing protection and eye protection for them but I figure I should start them right with some sort of mask as well. They are quite young so it will have to be small.

So looking forward to your recommendations.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

If I am sanding or turning I use some 3M masks, and I wet my beard before I put them on and it works pretty good, when I am spraying finish I have a generic rubber one with the two elements on it, that works pretty good too


It is a good idea to wear something, I didn't for years but now that I am an old fart it bothers me quite a bit more if I don't wear something


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

I wear a "GVS Elipse" for work. It's a nice little mask and I like it a lot personally. Also heard good things about "RZ Masks". 



-T


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I used to wear the standard disposable 3M paper dust masks, the kind with two rubber straps. 

These days I wear the RZ "M2" Mask. I like it because it has a single velcro behind the neck to attach or remove the mask. I also like the feel of their fabric on my skin compared with the paper mask. Fogging is less, but not by much. There are different types of filters available. Something I dislike about the RZ Mask is that it pushes down a little on the bridge of my nose, and more so when I look up and the neck strap pulls it tighter. Overall, they are better than the disposable paper masks. I would buy another RZ Mask again, but it does not get my heartfelt recommendation. 

https://rzmask.com

I have used the rubber type masks in the past. The rubber is too hot and sweaty for me.


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Catpower said:


> If I am sanding or turning I use some 3M masks, and I wet my beard before I put them on and it works pretty good, when I am spraying finish I have a generic rubber one with the two elements on it, that works pretty good too
> 
> 
> It is a good idea to wear something, I didn't for years but now that I am an old fart it bothers me quite a bit more if I don't wear something


I agree with the "Old Fart" feeling. Thanks for the guidance. :smile2:


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for the guidance. I am looking for something that is comfortable and yet effective. I will look into your recommendation.


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I used to wear the standard disposable 3M paper dust masks, the kind with two rubber straps.
> 
> These days I wear the RZ "M2" Mask. I like it because it has a single velcro behind the neck to attach or remove the mask. I also like the feel of their fabric on my skin compared with the paper mask. Fogging is less, but not by much. There are different types of filters available. Something I dislike about the RZ Mask is that it pushes down a little on the bridge of my nose, and more so when I look up and the neck strap pulls it tighter. Overall, they are better than the disposable paper masks. I would buy another RZ Mask again, but it does not get my heartfelt recommendation.
> 
> ...


I agree with rubber masks getting to hot and sweaty. It seems that the RZ line of masks is the most popular right now so I am looking into those. Trying to make up my mind between the one with the single strap and the one with the multiple straps.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have the 3-M dust masks with the relief valve a nd find them to be good. Just watch for dust on it and replace it just before you think it should be replaced. I have a respirator but can't wear it; throws my glasses out of kilter and I get headaches as a result.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

I've got an RZ M2 that I use most often, as well as one of the common 3M with the replaceable screw on filters. I'll wear that one when spraying finishes or doing anything really nasty, but for comfort and speed, the RZ is my go-to.


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Cephus said:


> I've got an RZ M2 that I use most often, as well as one of the common 3M with the replaceable screw on filters. I'll wear that one when spraying finishes or doing anything really nasty, but for comfort and speed, the RZ is my go-to.


Which level of filter do you use? I see on their web site they have 3 options.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Greengas said:


> Which level of filter do you use? I see on their web site they have 3 options.


I have used all three, but did not find a lot of difference between them. 

If I were worried about sawdust, any will do. 

If I were worried about chemicals, the carbon filter did not seem to make much difference. I can still smell solvents through the mask, despite a good seal. 

'Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Greengas said:


> I guess its time to admit that I am not a superman and that after years of doing my woodworking hobby I probably should get either a respirator or a good dust mask. Of course my DW has been pushing this for years and so has my doctor but... I guess having already lost about 70% lung capacity I really should try and do what ever I can, short of stopping my hobby, to save whats left.


Being able to breathe is pretty well essential if you want to stay alive, perhaps it is time to evaluate just how important woodworking as a hobby is to you. Sometimes we have to make hard decisions in order to maintain a quality lifestyle.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

Greengas said:


> Which level of filter do you use? I see on their web site they have 3 options.



I use their F2, which is middle of the line. It filters down to .1 microns, but doesn't have active carbon filtration. It's why I use the 3M filter for anything nasty.


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

FrankC said:


> Being able to breathe is pretty well essential if you want to stay alive, perhaps it is time to evaluate just how important woodworking as a hobby is to you. Sometimes we have to make hard decisions in order to maintain a quality lifestyle.


Thank you so much for your concern. I always kid around that breathing is so overrated but I do understand the impact my hobby has and that is why I am looking for a good mask/ventilator. My DW keeps a very close eye on my health and I am confident that she will "pull the plug" on my tools when the time comes.

:smile2:


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I have used all three, but did not find a lot of difference between them.
> 
> If I were worried about sawdust, any will do.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. My main worry is sawdust so I'm thinking the mid level would work great.


----------



## Greengas (Nov 12, 2019)

Cephus said:


> I use their F2, which is middle of the line. It filters down to .1 microns, but doesn't have active carbon filtration. It's why I use the 3M filter for anything nasty.


Thanks for the guidance. I agree with you and will go with the F2 filter.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I just went to Sherwin &Williams and asked there recommendation. It's not so much the mask as its the filters. Find a good source for a mask and filters. I like the S&W because I'm always passing them on the road. Easy stop,and pickup....Bob


----------



## dbnewton (Feb 10, 2019)

You could build you own system to breath air from another location. I did as described here:
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/looking-good-respirator-216813/#/topics/213157


----------



## routerrick (Jan 15, 2020)

Are the 3M masks resusable? Or just a single use? Would like something that would last longer than a session or two.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

routerrick said:


> Are the 3M masks resusable? Or just a single use? Would like something that would last longer than a session or two.


There are multiple kinds of 3M masks. I assume you mean the "paper" disposable ones. Some come with a valve for exhaled breath, others do not. I keep a box of plain ones (no valve) in my shop for guests and special needs. Those were the ones I used for a long time until I switched to an RZ mask. 

Every person is different, but I reuse the 3M masks until they need to be replaced. That could be many sessions or just a few. When I see stuff on the inside, or they look dirty on the outside, I replace them.


----------

